# Iran and Israel Nearing War?



## Denton

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...es-travel-warning-for-golan-heights-1.6071960

Israel detects unusual movements of the Iranian miliatary.

Israel opens shelters along the Golan area.

Trump pulls out of the very lousy deal with Iran.

Hezbollah has had sleeper cells in the U.S. for years.

Is there going to be war, and how far-reaching is it going to be?

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...es-travel-warning-for-golan-heights-1.6071960


----------



## Denton

IF you have empty gas cans, fill them. Oil is going to get expensive.


----------



## inceptor

So is this a threat from France? Read the article, it sounds like a veiled threat to me.



> French President Emmanuel Macron warned on Sunday that war could ensue if U.S. President Donald Trump withdraws from the 2015 nuclear deal with Iran, Reuters reported.


Macron: Trump leaving nuclear deal could lead to war - Israel National News


----------



## rice paddy daddy

It is better to confront Iran now, than after they have leveled Israel with nuclear missiles.


----------



## dwight55

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is better to confront Iran now, than after they have leveled Israel with nuclear missiles.


How about we make it a joint Israel / US venture, . . . turn Iran nuclear radiation green??

I think it is an excellent idea myself.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23

The Iranians are just plain crazy. Israel already HAS nuclear bombs, cruise missles, and a small, modern submarine fleet that can launch nuke cruise missles. So just what exactly would Iran gain from an attack on Israel? If Iran started to overrun Israel, the jews would have nothing to lose and would nuke Iran back into oblivion. Yes the ayatollahs could destroy Israel, but they would totally destroy their own country in the process. What kind of whack-job would do such a thing? The jews have stated time and time again...... NEVER AGAIN! Only a complete idiot would think that they were bluffing.


----------



## Smitty901

Iran maybe a lot bigger but They are messing with the wrong fighters.


----------



## Steve40th

So they, as well as many have sleeper cells. Maybe the FBI has been watching them.

Hmm, Better get a truck gun, be ready, stock up as much as reasonable.
I think they will go after Israel first, and then, we will retaliate very hard.. very.


----------



## Steve40th

Most of the Iran deal was for foreigners to get money via trade deals. But, it was not a good one at all, very bad ROI.


----------



## Boss Dog

Haaretz is a subscription service now. I'm not doing it.

Report: Missiles aimed at Israel targeted in base strike
https://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-5255112,00.html

Yep, I can see things warming up real quick, especially with Israel knowing Trump is much more likely to help than any other president since Reagan. Strong action now can drive Iran out of the area but, more security is needed in Iraq to keep them from coming back. Guess what that means?

IDF goes on high alert over Syria as Trump quits Iran deal
https://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-5255105,00.html


----------



## Chipper

Will it be written in history that the US gave cash and time to an KNOWN enemy. Time and cash to arm and build missiles to take out our own best friend and ally in the middle east, Israel?? Giving Iran time to move across a couple countries and build up forces along the border. Instead of being hundreds of miles away across Iraq and Syria. Nope go ahead and move right up there. I'm surprised Kerry didn't offer to air lift the Iranians to help save some time for fricken sake. 

So go ahead and blame Trump if it makes you feel better. The truth is Obummer and Kerry sold out Israel. So Iran could have their precious caliphate. I guess the libs hatred of Israel is enough to blatantly stab them in the back.

There is no way any country should have made a deal or still be expected to stand behind such a deal. After the cat has been let out of the bag. Screw you France and Britain. Keep up the good work Trump.


----------



## Sasquatch

Let's not forget Obama meddled in the Israeli elections. You know, that same thing Liberals are accusing Russia of doing. 

Plus he gave them cash and a greenlight to build nukes. Obama tried his hardest to let Isreal get wiped off the map.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion

Denton said:


> IF you have empty gas cans, fill them. Oil is going to get expensive.


War would certainly push gas prices higher, but apparently getting out of the Iran deal has already been factored into current prices. I do not think that an actual war will occur. Skirmishes? Possibly.


> Yet even if it were to "remain" in the deal, Iranian oil output would likely be impaired modestly, with some estimating anywhere between 200k and 500kb/d being taken offline, and send the price of oil higher; that said, much of this has already been priced into the market. This was confirmed by WTI staying around $70 after the Trump announcement.


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-05-08/art-exiting-deal-what-happens-next


----------



## Smitty901

RedLion said:


> War would certainly push gas prices higher, but apparently getting out of the Iran deal has already been factored into current prices. I do not think that an actual war will occur. Skirmishes? Possibly.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-05-08/art-exiting-deal-what-happens-next


 No madder what the news is the Market is going to bounce around. Look at how many day traders there are out that don't have a clue. We have oil.


----------



## Steve40th

I know we are poised and ready in the ME if Iran blinks.


----------



## Smitty901

Couple hours ago Iran was sent a message. "Iran military base in Syria attacked"

Iran military base in Syria attacked, sources say | Fox News


----------



## Illini Warrior

Israel just hit a battery of Iranian missiles that was sited to fire - they were positioned on a Syrian base - Iranian movements warranted a shelter alert for Northern part of Israel ...

looking very tense - unscheduled 3 1/2 hour Israeli Defense Ministry meeting yesterday ....


----------



## SOCOM42

dwight55 said:


> How about we make it a joint Israel / US venture, . . . turn Iran nuclear radiation green??
> 
> I think it is an excellent idea myself.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


F'K them! I have wanted that done to those bastards since they took the embassy.

That lousy peanut sucker should have given the bastards 12 hours to release all the embassy personnel.

At that point the buff's should have been on fail safe awaiting the GO signal.

Zero hour, take out Tehran including the embassy, along with every other city with electricity.

Those bastards have killed and or tortured how many of our people?

How many of their proxy roaches have hijacked airliners and ships, killing defenseless passengers?

Again, F'K them, nuke the bastards with large thermonuclear devices, who cares about the rest of the do nothings living there.

Take every member of the revolutionary guards and execute all, the only thing they are good for is target practice.


----------



## yooper_sjd

Here is a link to the Jerusalem Post (in Englsh) Already got the section Arab/Israel conflicts in this link.

https://www.jpost.com/Arab-Israeli-...ign=Category&utm_content=Arab-Israel-conflict

Just spent about an hr reading about the strike, and associated stories.... Things may take a turn south here.

As for oil prices going up. they will go up some, But Texas alone is pumping as much crude daily as Saudi Arabia is. Hell even exporting oil of the Texas terminals. The main problem with US gas Production is the lack of refineries. Our refineries can barely keep up with US demand, and don't forget some of our biggest refinery's are on the gulf coast, and hurricane season is around the corner......... And maybe mideast war to boot


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> F'K them! I have wanted that done to those bastards since they took the embassy.
> 
> That lousy peanut sucker should have given the bastards 12 hours to release all the embassy personnel.
> 
> At that point the buff's should have been on fail safe awaiting the GO signal.
> 
> Zero hour, take out Tehran including the embassy, along with every other city with electricity.
> 
> Those bastards have killed and or tortured how many of our people?
> 
> How many of their proxy roaches have hijacked airliners and ships, killing defenseless passengers?
> 
> Again, F'K them, nuke the bastards with large thermonuclear devices, who cares about the rest of the do nothings living there.
> 
> Take every member of the revolutionary guards and execute all, the only thing they are good for is target practice.


 If the US Army is short handed I will return to duty any time. I will server as I did or I will pick up trash I will serve in anyway they choose to use me.


----------



## The Tourist

I believe wars should be for twenty minutes only. Either kill your enemy or sit down at a peace table. But don't expose young boys (and now girls) to endless years of terror and amputations. The joke in my day was,_ "Have you played the 'Vietnam' Board game yet? The adults make the rules and the kids play it..."_

Go to a an American pig farm and buy up several tons of entrails. Carpet bomb The Dome of the Rock with them. Then tell the Islamics that if we have to come back their homeland will look the same.

"Boots on the ground" is about as stupid a concept I've ever heard short of "Hey, baby, want to take a ride on my new Suzuki?"


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> If the US Army is short handed I will return to duty any time. I will server as I did or I will pick up trash I will serve in anyway they choose to use me.


Your too old like me, serve as a force multiplier.


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> Your too old like me, serve as a force multiplier.


 I can still pass PT at a young mans level.


----------



## The Tourist

I polish for free to soldiers about to be deployed.


----------



## RedLion

Smitty901 said:


> I can still pass PT at a young mans level.


The real question is what do you consider to be "a young man?".....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> I can still pass PT at a young mans level.


Not a question of age, it would be more important for you to pass on your experience to the younger ones.

Plenty of trigger pullers can be had if the need arises, they had them in WW1, WW2, Korea and Vietnam..

The DI's I had were fresh out of the Korean war, everyone had a CIB, most had a PH ribbon, they let us know what was the real thing.

Now, I am definitely to old for much of anything now, could run an ordnance shop, I am 77 and I had my time.


----------



## Ragnarök

Denton said:


> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...es-travel-warning-for-golan-heights-1.6071960
> 
> Israel detects unusual movements of the Iranian miliatary.
> 
> Israel opens shelters along the Golan area.
> 
> Trump pulls out of the very lousy deal with Iran.
> 
> Hezbollah has had sleeper cells in the U.S. for years.
> 
> Is there going to be war, and how far-reaching is it going to be?
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...es-travel-warning-for-golan-heights-1.6071960


Wake those sleeper cells up and lets get cooking. Bring it


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I did 2 years, 8 months, and 28 days.
When I got out I promised myself that if they ever recalled me I would physically nail my feet to the floor in protest. At least that way my feet would be messed up enough to get out of the Walkin' Infantry.
:vs_bananasplit:
You guys can get all Gung Ho if you want to, but I'll stay home and take care of the women. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did 2 years, 8 months, and 28 days.
> When I got out I promised myself that if they ever recalled me I would physically nail my feet to the floor in protest. At least that way my feet would be messed up enough to get out of the Walkin' Infantry.
> :vs_bananasplit:
> You guys can get all Gung Ho if you want to, but I'll stay home and take care of the women. :tango_face_smile:


I have no desire to be gung-ho, but I'll soldier-up if I have to do that.


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> Not a question of age, it would be more important for you to pass on your experience to the younger ones.
> 
> Plenty of trigger pullers can be had if the need arises, they had them in WW1, WW2, Korea and Vietnam..
> 
> The DI's I had were fresh out of the Korean war, everyone had a CIB, most had a PH ribbon, they let us know what was the real thing.
> 
> Now, I am definitely to old for much of anything now, could run an ordnance shop, I am 77 and I had my time.


 As a retired 1SG it was always understood if those like us were ever called back it would be most likely to train and fill administrative duties . We would be used to free up other resources.


----------



## Illini Warrior

from all the Darkside feeds the Iran/Israel War is here - Israel jumped early those Iranian missile batteries that were sited to hit the Golan Hts - everything in Israel is on top alert & war footing ... 

all kinds of enemy movement on the various fronts but the main event is expected today ....


----------



## Prepared One

I noticed today CBS opened their morning news show (Cough, hack, cough ) with the Russian collusion thing rather then the ME. WWIII could brake out and they still consider the collusion story as number one. What a bunch of hacks. Eyes, ears open.


----------



## RedLion

Seems like a response is coming.



> Israel braces for imminent attack after IDF hits Iranian missiles in Syria





> It should be noted that Israel does not call up its reservists on a whim. The government is very aware of the disruption to its citizens lives being called up brings and it could mean that the IDF strongly suspects some kind of Iranian-Syrian response.


https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/israel_braces_for_imminent_attack_after_idf_hits_iranian_missiles_in_syria.html


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Denton said:


> I have no desire to be gung-ho, but I'll soldier-up if I have to do that.


What happens in the Middle East is none of my business.
Just like what happened in South East Asia SHOULD have been none of my business. But I fell for LBJ's jingoistic lies about "stopping communism". Lies that EVEN HE didn't believe in.

Old saying: "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."

If landing craft full of Iranians or other hostiles attempt to beach on Florida's shores, THEN I'll break out my Kalashnikov.
Until then, we do not have any reason to fertilize Afghanistan or Syria or Iraq with any more American blood. Bring them all home, NOW.


----------



## RedLion

rice paddy daddy said:


> What happens in the Middle East is none of my business.
> Just like what happened in South East Asia SHOULD have been none of my business. But I fell for LBJ's jingoistic lies about "stopping communism". Lies that EVEN HE didn't believe in.
> 
> Old saying: "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."
> 
> If landing craft full of Iranians or other hostiles attempt to beach on Florida's shores, THEN I'll break out my Kalashnikov.
> Until then, we do not have any reason to fertilize Afghanistan or Syria or Iraq with any more American blood. Bring them all home, NOW.


I could be wrong, but I think that Denton meant that he would soldier-up if he had to defending life & property on the homeland.


----------



## Illini Warrior

rice paddy daddy said:


> What happens in the Middle East is none of my business.
> Just like what happened in South East Asia SHOULD have been none of my business. But I fell for LBJ's jingoistic lies about "stopping communism". Lies that EVEN HE didn't believe in.
> 
> Old saying: "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."
> 
> If landing craft full of Iranians or other hostiles attempt to beach on Florida's shores, THEN I'll break out my Kalashnikov.
> Until then, we do not have any reason to fertilize Afghanistan or Syria or Iraq with any more American blood. Bring them all home, NOW.


very same pacifist speak in the post WW1 & 2 era - and it cost plenty of un-necessary American lives for the short-sited "America First" campaigning ....

the USA is a modern day world leader - it's not 1900 anymore ....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Illini Warrior said:


> very same pacifist speak post WW1 & 2 - and it cost plenty of un-needed American lives for the short-sited "America First" campaigning ....
> 
> the USA is a modern day world leader - it's not 1900 anymore ....


So, when are ya leaving for Iraq? :vs_lol:

"Never think that war, no matter how necessary or justified, is not a crime. Just ask the infantry and ask the dead". Ernest Hemmingway :sad2:

"Money talks, and bullshit walks". Old American Saying :vs_cool:


----------



## Smitty901

If called I will server. The Middle east has one goal that is to take Israel and America off the face of this earth. Hide your heads in the sand they have been working on it and are not going to stop. 
You can play the game all you Bush blew up the towers all that carp. Facts are clear it was Muslims and they are not done . Iran will attack Israel it all has been and it will come for us.


----------



## Denton

RedLion said:


> I could be wrong, but I think that Denton meant that he would soldier-up if he had to defending life & property on the homeland.


This, @rice paddy daddy.

Hezbollah and HAMAS have sleeper cells in this country. Who knows how many other sympathetic Muslims they'll have assisting them.

Go outside CONUS? Oh, no.

If we did things my way, the army would be just large enough to have training cadre and personnel to maintain equipment. The navy, on the other hand, would be the largest, highest-tech navy any nation would ever NOT want to engage. 
You know, sort of like the constitution suggested? That way those running our government couldn't use the lives of our youth for their own agendas.


----------



## Chiefster23

Denton said:


> This, @rice paddy daddy.
> 
> Hezbollah and HAMAS have sleeper cells in this country. Who knows how many other sympathetic Muslims they'll have assisting them.
> 
> Go outside CONUS? Oh, no.
> 
> If we did things my way, the army would be just large enough to have training cadre and personnel to maintain equipment. The navy, on the other hand, would be the largest, highest-tech navy any nation would ever NOT want to engage.
> You know, sort of like the constitution suggested? That way those running our government couldn't use the lives of our youth for their own agendas.


Brother, you just hit the nail right square on the head! AMEN!


----------



## MisterMills357

Israel would turn Tehran into a glowing pile of junk, and do the same thing to Damascus, at the same time. 
So let those rag tops rage, who cares?


----------



## AquaHull

Chiefster23 said:


> The Iranians are just plain crazy. Israel already HAS nuclear bombs, cruise missles, and a small, modern submarine fleet that can launch nuke cruise missles. So just what exactly would Iran gain from an attack on Israel? If Iran started to overrun Israel, the jews would have nothing to lose and would nuke Iran back into oblivion. Yes the ayatollahs could destroy Israel, but they would totally destroy their own country in the process. What kind of whack-job would do such a thing? The jews have stated time and time again...... NEVER AGAIN! Only a complete idiot would think that they were bluffing.


Iran wants to bring back the 12th IMAM, Imam Zaman

'12th Imam,' Key Facet Of Islamic Prophecy, Fuels Middle East Turmoil | CBN.com

Starting a war is what they want, they want to die


----------



## Illini Warrior

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, when are ya leaving for Iraq? :vs_lol:
> 
> "Never think that war, no matter how necessary or justified, is not a crime. Just ask the infantry and ask the dead". Ernest Hemmingway :sad2:
> 
> "Money talks, and bullshit walks". Old American Saying :vs_cool:


and Chamberlain Jr - when's the next time you need to take a shit - that head has to come out of ur azz sooner or later .....

the US is the surviving super power on this planet and has responsibilities ... whether you like it or not - it's not the turn of the 20th Century and France & England rules the world ...

if you want a nuke war - keep up the crapping Obammy Mooslim mindset and back Israel into a corner - and then you can start blaming everyone else but yourself - like a good little Obammy Bot ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

MisterMills357 said:


> Israel would turn Tehran into a glowing pile of junk, and do the same thing to Damascus, at the same time.
> So let those rag tops rage, who cares?


every single time Israel goes to war against a Muslim country they are 50/50 that it'll go muslim jhaad ... if Israel has to roll out a nuke - they'll be using all of them in inventory .... Israel knows that the world will condemn them - 1 nuke or 50 nukes - and they'll have that jhaad facing them ... their only chance is to wipe out as many millions upon millions of muslims as possible - every population center in the Middle East and around the world .....


----------



## Steve40th

Israel should be the 51st State. We are their real muscle The ME knows it and since Jimmy Carter told the world, they all know Israel has nukes already.


----------



## SOCOM42

Illini Warrior said:


> every single time Israel goes to war against a Muslim country they are 50/50 that it'll go muslim jhaad ... if Israel has to roll out a nuke - they'll be using all of them in inventory .... Israel knows that the world will condemn them - 1 nuke or 50 nukes - and they'll have that jhaad facing them ... their only chance is to wipe out as many millions upon millions of muslims as possible - every population center in the Middle East and around the world .....


Sounds like something we should do, that would end the 9/11 attacks.

If Israel strikes, at least we could follow up and clean out any remaining izzslimes.


----------



## Sasquatch

AquaHull said:


> Starting a war is what they want, *they want to die*


That can be arranged.


----------



## Smitty901

Sasquatch said:


> That can be arranged.


 The sooner the better.


----------



## Boss Dog

Looks like the race is on.



> IDF: Iranian forces fire 20 rockets at Israel; Iron Dome intercepts some
> No Israeli injuries reported in attack; sirens blare in Golan Heights; Syrian army post comes under fire in Quneitra as tensions skyrocket on Israel-Syria border


https://www.timesofisrael.com/sirens-sound-in-golan-heights-residents-urged-to-enter-shelters/


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Illini Warrior said:


> and Chamberlain Jr - when's the next time you need to take a shit - that head has to come out of ur azz sooner or later .....
> 
> the US is the surviving super power on this planet and has responsibilities ... whether you like it or not - it's not the turn of the 20th Century and France & England rules the world ...
> 
> if you want a nuke war - keep up the crapping Obammy Mooslim mindset and back Israel into a corner - and then you can start blaming everyone else but yourself - like a good little Obammy Bot ....


:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_poop:

"The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting."
Sun Tzu

"I am tired and sick of war. Its glory is all moonshine. It is only those who have neither fired a shot nor heard the shrieks and groans of the wounded who cry aloud for blood, for vengeance, for desolation. War is hell."
William Tecumseh Sherman

So, bucko, when is your flight leaving for Tehran? I'll personally kick in $20 toward your ticket.


----------



## Slippy

"And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not alarmed, for this must take place, but the end is not yet."


----------



## Ragnarök

Slippy said:


> "And you will hear of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not alarmed, for this must take place, but the end is not yet."


Wars are infinite.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Ragnarök said:


> Wars are infinite.


Yes, because they are good for business.
They make certain people and corporations very, very rich.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_poop:
> 
> "The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting."
> Sun Tzu
> 
> "I am tired and sick of war. Its glory is all moonshine. It is only those who have neither fired a shot nor heard the shrieks and groans of the wounded who cry aloud for blood, for vengeance, for desolation. War is hell."
> William Tecumseh Sherman
> 
> So, bucko, when is your flight leaving for Tehran? I'll personally kick in $20 toward your ticket.


Allllllright, I'll kick in $20 too.


----------



## Denton

Illini Warrior said:


> and Chamberlain Jr - when's the next time you need to take a shit - that head has to come out of ur azz sooner or later .....
> 
> the US is the surviving super power on this planet and has responsibilities ... whether you like it or not - it's not the turn of the 20th Century and France & England rules the world ...
> 
> if you want a nuke war - keep up the crapping Obammy Mooslim mindset and back Israel into a corner - and then you can start blaming everyone else but yourself - like a good little Obammy Bot ....


The U.S. has responsibilities to the rest of the world, are you suggesting? Sorry; I've made it a point to study the constitution and the history behind its creation and I've never read a thing that would suggest what you are saying, superpower or not. As a matter of fact, a man much smarter and more important than you (George Washington) admonished the nation to be friends to all and and allies to none. That being the case, our responsibility to the rest of the world is to not be an enemy. Why do we find ourselves in peril, now? Because we have allowed entities to use our nation's might and wealth for their own prosperity. All those entities have to do is tell us to wave the flag and tell us to send our children to war, and we do it. Hell, it'd be unpatriotic to not do it, right? This is where people like you yell, "Right!" like a puppet.

France and England didn't rule the world in order to do good for the world; they did it for their own prosperity. There was no benevolent reasons for their conquest, so your logic only comes from a dark and stinky region you asserted is @rice paddy daddy's head is home.

Those who wish to use our nation's manpower and wealth for their own good love ignorant people like you. The founding fathers? They'd find you to be a part of the problem.

You need to do less yapping and more reading. You learn the right things, things that the founding fathers learned, and you'll learn it doesn't matter what century it is. I doubt you'll do that, though. You've already been offered plenty of bread crumbs down through the years and you've proved to be nothing more than a knee-jerk neocon.


----------



## Smitty901

When will the first strikes in Iran come? is it time? It must happen just a madder of when .


----------



## Mule13

rice paddy daddy said:


> What happens in the Middle East is none of my business.
> Just like what happened in South East Asia SHOULD have been none of my business. But I fell for LBJ's jingoistic lies about "stopping communism". Lies that EVEN HE didn't believe in.
> 
> Old saying: "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."
> 
> If landing craft full of Iranians or other hostiles attempt to beach on Florida's shores, THEN I'll break out my Kalashnikov.
> Until then, we do not have any reason to fertilize Afghanistan or Syria or Iraq with any more American blood. Bring them all home, NOW.


i wsih i could like this 100 times


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

Illini Warrior said:


> every single time Israel goes to war against a Muslim country they are 50/50 that it'll go muslim jhaad ... if Israel has to roll out a nuke - they'll be using all of them in inventory .... Israel knows that the world will condemn them - 1 nuke or 50 nukes - and they'll have that jhaad facing them ... their only chance is to wipe out as many millions upon millions of muslims as possible - every population center in the Middle East and around the world .....


To me it's always been ambiguous whether or not this really exists, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was true...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samson_Option


----------



## Prepared One

rice paddy daddy said:


> What happens in the Middle East is none of my business.
> Just like what happened in South East Asia SHOULD have been none of my business. But I fell for LBJ's jingoistic lies about "stopping communism". Lies that EVEN HE didn't believe in.
> 
> Old saying: "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."
> 
> If landing craft full of Iranians or other hostiles attempt to beach on Florida's shores, THEN I'll break out my Kalashnikov.
> Until then, we do not have any reason to fertilize Afghanistan or Syria or Iraq with any more American blood. Bring them all home, NOW.


I am with ya there. Time and again I have said that nothing has come out of that shit hole the ME but misery and death. Not one more drop of American blood spilled nor a greenback spent in that pit out of hell. Their only relevance is oil and the only ones reaping the rewards of that oil are the oligarchs. Let em kill each other. They take one step towards American soil we turn their sand lot to glass and then ask the world if there are any further questions. There is a time for war and a time for peace. Going to war for the puppeteers is an endless game.

That said, I know better. War will come and I can only prepare as best I can to defend my little piece of the world.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Every thing American and Allied troops endured in Vietnam, all he deaths, horrific wounds, misery and sacrifice was for nothing. Absolutely nothing.
And all the suffering of American and Allied forces in Iraq and Afghanistan are for nothing as well.
Whether this country wants to admit it or not, Iraq and Afghanistan was/still is a complete waste of lives and billions upon billions of dollars that could have been spent much better elsewhere.
Denton is absolutely correct on our Founding Fathers and foreign entanglements.


----------



## Annie

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every thing American and Allied troops endured in Vietnam, all he deaths, horrific wounds, misery and sacrifice was for nothing. Absolutely nothing.
> And all the suffering of American and Allied forces in Iraq and Afghanistan are for nothing as well.
> Whether this country wants to admit it or not, Iraq and Afghanistan was/still is a complete waste of lives and billions upon billions of dollars that could have been spent much better elsewhere.
> Denton is absolutely correct on our Founding Fathers and foreign entanglements.


No suffering offered in union with Our Lord--however, horrible--need be wasted.


----------



## Denton

Israel strikes ?nearly all? Iranian infrastructure in Syria after Iran rocket attack, minister says | Fox News

Israel isn't putting up with Iran's harassing rocket attacks.
What is Iran's next move? After it, will Israel strike hard into Iran, itself?


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Israel strikes ?nearly all? Iranian infrastructure in Syria after Iran rocket attack, minister says | Fox News
> 
> Israel isn't putting up with Iran's harassing rocket attacks.
> What is Iran's next move? After it, will Israel strike hard into Iran, itself?


 As it should be. And we had better be ready to move. Iran needs to go down hard. It may not happen but needs to. No American life is safe with Iran as it is now. The rest of the Muslim world is waiting for Iran to use Nukes and then they will raise up with Oran as the leader of the Muslim world.


----------



## MisterMills357

Illini Warrior said:


> every single time Israel goes to war against a Muslim country they are 50/50 that it'll go muslim jhaad ... if Israel has to roll out a nuke - they'll be using all of them in inventory .... Israel knows that the world will condemn them - 1 nuke or 50 nukes - and they'll have that jhaad facing them ... their only chance is to wipe out as many millions upon millions of muslims as possible - every population center in the Middle East and around the world .....


Israel will nuke Syria, when it is needed, and sooner or later it will happen. There will be a theater of war that will envelope the Middle East, it is inevitable. When Iran makes the fatal error of getting a nuclear missile ready for launch, Israel will shoot first. Israel has about 200 warheads, and there can be a conflagration with Iran and Syria. But it will happen someday.


----------



## allen530

Could Ezekiel 38 prophecy be coming? Gods word will be fulfilled!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimb1972

Iran is not the crazy theocracy it was right after the revolution, they have ambitions of empire. The best thing we could do is dump Iraq and Syria in their laps and let them be the foreign occupiers. Their goal is to bleed us of money and will to be involved in the Middle East by using their proxy militias in Iraq and Syria. If we leave the militias will look to the Iranians who have been supplying them to help restore order, but the Arabs do not necessarily consider the Persians their brothers and Iran would likely be caught in the same trap they designed for us.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge

allen530 said:


> Could Ezekiel 38 prophecy be coming? *Gods word will be fulfilled!*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a guarantee. Maybe not today nor tomorrow, but someday.


----------



## allen530

NewRiverGeorge said:


> That's a guarantee. Maybe not today nor tomorrow, but someday.


That's right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist

Here's another thing, God always roots for the 'home team.' Not many Philistines who have kept their lives and their foreskins...


----------



## maine_rm

Just caught up on this thread. Only took like a half hour.. guess I'm a slow reader. I'd like to start off by saying it was a great read and I really enjoyed everybody's personal perspectives on war and the overall situation in the Middle East. Although I got a Telya it took me a minute.. ME Abbreviation means something a little different locally LOL.

I think it's a pretty hard position to put anyone in. I don't have much interest in going and dieing for a cause that I don't believe in. Or for that matter sending my two boys. At the same time who wants evil to flourish? Just because they're not at their door today doesn't mean they won't be tomorrow. I would rather fight on my neighbors lawn then mine.



The Tourist said:


> Here's another thing, God always roots for the 'home team.' Not many Philistines who have kept their lives and their foreskins...


OK I think I missed something. My foreskin was removed for medical reasons. Does this mean God wanted me to suffer? To be completely frank I don't think the good Lord gives two craps about my foreskin.


----------



## maine_rm

Israel launches massive military strike against Iranian targets in Syria - The Washington Posthttps://apple.news/Ax0lOpHPyRWOEuCBM8_C0dA
Now this


----------



## The Tourist

maine_rm said:


> Just To be completely frank I don't think the good Lord gives two craps about my foreskin.


Actually, the Bible makes quite a big deal of circumcision.

Young David brings some cheese to his brothers who are in combat. One of the Philistines was feared by all who met him in combat. David is said to have smirked, _"What shall be done to the man that killeth this Philistine, and take away the reproach of Israel? For who is this uncircumcised Philistine that he should defy the armies of the living God?"_

David hit the big guy with a small round rock and the Philistine fell onto his foreskin. Then the boy removed his head with the giant's own sword.

I always thought God was sending a cautionary tale. That is, trim the little head or I'll send someone to remove your bigger head.


----------



## Denton

The Tourist said:


> Actually, the Bible makes quite a big deal of circumcision.
> 
> Young David brings some cheese to his brothers who are in combat. One of the Philistines was feared by all who met him in combat. David is said to have smirked, _"What shall be done to the man that killeth this Philistine, and take away the reproach of Israel? For who is this uncircumcised Philistine that he should defy the armies of the living God?"_
> 
> David hit the big guy with a small round rock and the Philistine fell onto his foreskin. Then the boy removed his head with the giant's own sword.
> 
> I always thought God was sending a cautionary tale. That is, trim the little head or I'll send someone to remove your bigger head.


NT, Christians are spiritually circumcised. That is to say, the physical cutting away is replaced by Jesus' cutting away of your sin.


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> NT, Christians are spiritually circumcised. That is to say, the physical cutting away is replaced by Jesus' cutting away of your sin.


 Jesus was the transition from the law to grace . It was known from the beginning man could not keep the Law.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> It was known from the beginning man could not keep the Law.


I know, because I cannot even keep the speed limit.

But I find modern man to be a little lax in just how he interprets God's laws. Guys my age ogle women at the gym that could be their daughters. They throw a brick, bounce it off the rim and then blaspheme at the top of their lungs. We seem to go out of our way to disrespect people when no consternation is really needed.

I have a hero at the gym, a man named George. At 87 he's still handing out Gideon Bibles and doing prison ministry. The harvest is plentiful, the workers are few.


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> I know, because I cannot even keep the speed limit.
> 
> But I find modern man to be a little lax in just how he interprets God's laws. Guys my age ogle women at the gym that could be their daughters. They throw a brick, bounce it off the rim and then blaspheme at the top of their lungs. We seem to go out of our way to disrespect people when no consternation is really needed.
> 
> I have a hero at the gym, a man named George. At 87 he's still handing out Gideon Bibles and doing prison ministry. The harvest is plentiful, the workers are few.


 The salvation of grace is not a pass do live any way you choose. Faith with out works is dead. Being saved does not make us prefect on earth, we just acknowledge our sinful nature


----------



## Illini Warrior

if you're trying to keep current with the Syria/Iran/Russian vs Israel tussle .... another sizable battle coming on very soon - possibly as soon as this weekend ... Iran is shipping in not only replacements for what they lost in the last Israeli airstrikes - non-stop shuttle shipments of more missile batteries, anti-aircraft & more troops .... 

with what's happening with Hamas on the border - this could be a donnybrook to end all ....


----------



## Malcom Renolds

All the "Pieces" arent in place for something big yet.
Expert: Venezuelan Vice President 'One of Hezbollah's Great Bagmen'
Expert: Venezuelan Vice President ?One of Hezbollah?s Great Bagmen?

The DACA agenda is fueling MS-13, drug cartels, and Hezbollah
https://www.conservativereview.com/news/daca-agenda-fueling-ms-13-drug-cartels-hezbollah/

Obamas 1.7BILLION in CASH to Iran has been busy in this hemisphere.


----------



## AquaHull

Illini Warrior said:


> if you're trying to keep current with the Syria/Iran/Russian vs Israel tussle .... another sizable battle coming on very soon - possibly as soon as this weekend ... Iran is shipping in not only replacements for what they lost in the last Israeli airstrikes - non-stop shuttle shipments of more missile batteries, anti-aircraft & more troops ....
> 
> with what's happening with Hamas on the border - this could be a donnybrook to end all ....


Half the city has to fall

When Iran wants to destroy Israel, they men All the English speaking countries


----------



## KUSA

rice paddy daddy said:


> Old saying: "Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me."


You almost got it right. Go to the end of this video to see the right way to say it.


----------



## Malcom Renolds

Its a shame some good music is the soundtrack to commercials and TV Shows.


----------



## AquaHull

Loved them whirlwind riffs


----------



## Illini Warrior

not getting any play in the US press - but looking serious for Israel going back into the Gaza Strip to clean out the terrorist element - worst shelling & mortar fire in the last 5 years - reports of Israel moving armor to the borderline ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

all kinds of darkside talk that the Gaza Strip attacks on Israel are coming to a head - Washington has gotten the word to expect an upsurge in the Middle East uproar ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

some are linking it together >>> Prez Trump is heading home >>>> Israel has called for it's largest reserve call up ever - 150,000 reservists - "surprise" Golan Heights exercises started yesterday ....

make your own decisions ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

new concern >>> Israel has set an ultimatum for the Gaza Strip terrorists to end the arson attacks or else - it's set for Friday >>> doesn't look like Israel will have no other choice but to go in hard ....

the Egyptians are working on a stoppage of the Gaza attacks >>> doesn't look good - too many factions involved

Russia is trying to tie Iran down >>> dicey probability there also ....

Iran and the Syrian based terrorists are ready for a full scale border escalation into the Golan Heights >>>> could lead to a full scale Israel-Iran War ....

US troops are on alert .....


----------



## MikeTango

Illini Warrior said:


> new concern >>> Israel has set an ultimatum for the Gaza Strip terrorists to end the arson attacks or else - it's set for Friday >>> doesn't look like Israel will have no other choice but to go in hard ....
> 
> the Egyptians are working on a stoppage of the Gaza attacks >>> doesn't look good - too many factions involved
> 
> Russia is trying to tie Iran down >>> dicey probability there also ....
> 
> Iran and the Syrian based terrorists are ready for a full scale border escalation into the Golan Heights >>>> could lead to a full scale Israel-Iran War ....
> 
> US troops are on alert .....


Thanks for the update...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chiefster23

Illini Warrior said:


> new concern >>> Israel has set an ultimatum for the Gaza Strip terrorists to end the arson attacks or else - it's set for Friday >>> doesn't look like Israel will have no other choice but to go in hard ....
> 
> the Egyptians are working on a stoppage of the Gaza attacks >>> doesn't look good - too many factions involved
> 
> Russia is trying to tie Iran down >>> dicey probability there also ....
> 
> Iran and the Syrian based terrorists are ready for a full scale border escalation into the Golan Heights >>>> could lead to a full scale Israel-Iran War ....
> 
> US troops are on alert .....


I find your information very useful. But where are you getting it? I've looked but I can never find any info on Israeli troop movements or reserve call-ups.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Chiefster23 said:


> I find your information very useful. But where are you getting it? I've looked but I can never find any info on Israeli troop movements or reserve call-ups.


you won't find it laying loose on the internet - the real intel can't even be discussed ... last saturday was the worst Gaza action in 14 years - Israel's ultimatum is 50% bluff >>> nobody wants this but it's being pushed by the uncontrollable factions ....


----------



## Illini Warrior

inside intel on that Damascus air raid by Israel the other day - interesting twist to the ongoing reports of Iranian long range rockets being deployed to Iraq .... it's only a matter of time and the US will be involved no matter how it's played ....






>>>> you got to pardon the guys reporting - his English command is bad


----------



## Illini Warrior

it's beginning to sound really old - and alot like the squawking hen house >>>> but the Israeli council might have finally decided to do something about the Gaza Strip terrorism ....

looks like a limited incursion into the Gaza territory that most likely will escalate >>>> the terrorists might decide to use the big rockets before they lose them ....

if Iran & Company decide to lend them a hand or use the distraction for their own gains >>> could gooo south really fast ...


----------



## Illini Warrior

*the "straw" that broke the camel's back just might have occurred this week >>>> Iran broke thru the advanced weapons embargo that Israel had going against the terrorists encircling the country - between this and the ongoing Gaza Strip border conflict it's been a very bad week ....
*

US estimates #Iran upped its transfer of advanced weapons to Hezbollah: report
http://i24ne.ws/WXpn30miSeB

posted for fair use and discussion

https://www.i24news.tv/en/news/inter...zbollah-report

US estimates Iran upped its transfer of advanced weapons to Hezbollah: report

10/19/2018
1:22:24 PM
Updated on
10/19/2018
1:25:02 PM

Written by
i24NEWS

Israel may have refrained from striking the cargo shipment due to the previous mess-up that killed 15 Russians

US Intelligence sources believe that Iran has stepped up its shipments of advanced weapons to Hezbollah, adding that the latest shipments came this week with GPS components designed to upgrade rockets into precision rockets, Fox News reported Friday.

The latest transfer was apparently identified this week when an Iranian cargo plane transferred advanced GPS components to Lebanon.

The QFZ-9950 flight took off from Tehran's international airport and continued uninterrupted to an unknown destination before landing in Syria's international airport in Damascus and finally Beirut, where it unloaded the equipment. The plane apparently made its way back to Iran via Doha.

"I cannot confirm that the missiles were delivered. I hope not. It would be a serious escalation regarding everything that concerns Syria, but I simply cannot confirm it," said State Department's spokeswoman Heather Nauert.

While Israel has vowed not to allow Iran to transfer weapons to Hezbollah through Syria, the Fox News report attributed Israel's lack of response to the muck-up last month that saw Israel-Russia ties tested when a Russian plane was mistakenly downed by Syrian air defense, killing 15 serviceman on board, during an Israeli air strike in Latakia.

Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu and Hezbollah chief Hassan Nasrallah have recently exchanged threats after Nasrallah initially said the Lebanese terror group had acquired "precision missiles" despite extensive efforts by neighbor and foe Israel to prevent the Shiite movement developing this capability.

"It has been done. The resistance now owns precision missiles" as part of its weaponry, Nasrallah said in a televised address during the key Shiite commemoration of Ashura.

"Attempts in Syria to block the way towards this (missile) capability" have failed, Nasrallah said.

A @FoxNews report said that US officials believe #Iran delivered high precision military equipment to Hezbollah in Lebanon. @jregevi24news updates @calev_i24 on the latest: pic.twitter.com/Nx3X7segc7
- i24NEWS English (@i24NEWS_EN)
October 19, 2018

Netanyahu responded that Nasrallah should not think twice but "at least 20 times" before deciding whether to attack Israel.

"If he seeks conflict with us, he will receive a lethal blow he cannot even imagine," Netanyahu said in a statement.

Amid much speculation, Israeli admitted in September that it had carried out more than 200 airstrikes and 800 missiles in Syria over the last year many of which it said were targeting Iranian positions and convoys transferring weapons to the Iranian-backed proxy Hezbollah.

Because of that September folly by Israel, Russia decided to equip the Russian army with the advanced S-300 air defense system.

Earlier Friday, Russian media reported that Moscow had transferred the S-300PM-2 system to Damascus, considered a more advanced and more integrated than the classic S-300 system.


----------



## dwight55

Pack your foot lockers guys, . . . Israel may need some help with this one.

I certainly would not be above going there, . . . I can't hump the hills any more, . . . but I can darn sure sit behind a twin Ma Deuce and raise unholy cain with it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton

dwight55 said:


> Pack your foot lockers guys, . . . Israel may need some help with this one.
> 
> I certainly would not be above going there, . . . I can't hump the hills any more, . . . but I can darn sure sit behind a twin Ma Deuce and raise unholy cain with it.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


We don't have to do anything. I've read the book. It won't be any other country that protects Israel. It won't even be the Israeli military. God and God alone will do it, and nobody in Israel will be able to deny it.


----------



## dwight55

Denton said:


> We don't have to do anything. I've read the book. It won't be any other country that protects Israel. It won't even be the Israeli military. God and God alone will do it, and nobody in Israel will be able to deny it.


You are 100% correct, . . . I was just thinking that since I already signed up for to see the "new one" coming down , . . . I'd kinda like to see the old one first, . . . not to compare or anything, . . . just to satisfy an old preacher's curiosity.

My gut probably would not take it like I want it to, . . . but would love to just wander thru the bazaars, . . . tasting this, . . . a little of that, . . . oh, yeah, . . . one of those too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton

dwight55 said:


> You are 100% correct, . . . I was just thinking that since I already signed up for to see the "new one" coming down , . . . I'd kinda like to see the old one first, . . . not to compare or anything, . . . just to satisfy an old preacher's curiosity.
> 
> My gut probably would not take it like I want it to, . . . but would love to just wander thru the bazaars, . . . tasting this, . . . a little of that, . . . oh, yeah, . . . one of those too.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


We're going to have our hands full in this country, for a small while.

You and I will experience much greater than any bazaar can offer. Soon, I think.


----------

